# Skype toujours au premier plan



## Genki09 (23 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

Voila j'ai skype (2 version en fait, la version 2 et la version 5) sur mon iMac (car j'ai 2 comptes skype et que c'est une solution que j'ai trouvé pour ouvrir 2 skype en même temps plutot que de faire le truc de l'user dans le terminal pour ceux qui connaissent)

Bref, sur la version 2, ce qui est bien c'est le fait que la fenetre cam et toujours toujours toujours au premier plan, quoi qu'on fasse elle reste en avant et on voit toujours la personne a qui on parle et je trouve ça extra personnellement, mais la version 2 ne fait pas le multi conversation cam, seulement audio --'

Alors j'ai télécharger la version 5, et elle c'est l'inverse, elle fait la multi cam mais ne reste jamais au premier plan, si on clique sur une fenetre, elle passe derrière et je trouve ça dommage.

J'ai regardé pour voir si ceatit dans les préférence -> avancé -> toujours au 1er plan
Mais il n'y a rien

Y a-t-il une solution ?

Merci (désolé si c'est pas la bonne section)


-----------------------------------------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) :
Dans ce fil, il est question de Skype, logiciel de messagerie instantanée. Comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" et/ou la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes pour en discuter. Et hop !!!

Note : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...


----------



## Genki09 (25 Juin 2011)

Personne ?


----------

